# Thank You Cards



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

How many of you guys send out Thank You cards to the homeowner after you have completed the job?

In my trade, I find that since a lot of houses can be done pretty quickly, a lot of guys don't.

I have started sending them out after every job once I receive full payment, saying something along the lines of thank you for the opportunity, blah blah blah - maybe something a little personal about the job so they don't think its really generic. I also include business cards and let them know that we give a $50 visa gift card for any referral from them that results in a signed contract.

You guys do anything similar or not really?


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I always want to do the card thing but always forget. My cards will be for Xmas time only, as you can see why I forget. Plus around Xmas time is more suitable so the client knows your thinking of them, rite after the job, meh a dinner would be better


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

For the smaller service/repair stuff, a personal thank you as the check is pushed across the table is all I do. For renos, it's usually the verbal thank you, then I give them a nice bottle of champagne (Schramsberg blanc de blanc ) and make a toast to celebrate their new home.

I send Christmas cards out to all my subs, thanking them for their services and wishing everyone prosperity in the coming year.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

Every residential customer gets one as well as a holiday card.

On the commercial side, the larger customers are invited to a holiday party as is the larger contractors that use our roll-offs. Last year was the first year we opened it up to the contrcators and it was a bit interesting to say the least. Apparently, some of the trades owed each other money, and had no idea each would be at the party.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm planning on sending all my customers a $100 gift cerfticate to a local restraunt. I am going to send it to all clients a month after we complete the job.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been sending thank-you cards for the last year now. I really like the idea of the $50 visa gift card for a successful referral. Hope you don't mind but I will be borrowing that idea. Lol. 

I feel that anything we can do to make a client feel appreciated is always going to pay dividends. This business is largely word of mouth. So the more a client talks about you the better


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have custom cards made with my logo on it and they are blank inside. When I do a service call or any other job I sit right in the driveway and fill it out by hand along with a nice note. I also fill out birthday cards for both the husband and wife, again, all hand written and stuffed in envelopes before I leave the driveway.

Birthday cards go in a folder when I get back to the office/home. 12 months and 12 folders. Each month I send a batch out. 

When I do a job I always take notes on what my customers likes and hobbies are. In each card I try to include that. 

Customers for life baby!!!! Nobody is taking my customers away from me...Period!

Mike


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

We send out thank you's for every job too. I also pay a referral "bonus" when contracts are completed and paid for. I make mine dependent on the scope of the job but all get at least a twenty with a specific thank you, even for the smallest jobs. If I know of a place they like to eat, I sometimes get a gift certificate. Makes a nice date???, etc. for them. Have gotten lots of ++ feedback and thanks for that. (I just build the referral amount into the referred's contract.)

*


Mike's Plumbing said:



I have custom cards made with my logo on it and they are blank inside. When I do a service call or any other job I sit right in the driveway and fill it out by hand along with a nice note. I also fill out birthday cards for both the husband and wife, again, all hand written and stuffed in envelopes before I leave the driveway.

Click to expand...

*


Mike's Plumbing said:


> Very nice idea..... Just out of curiosity, do you have a way to get that birthday info without coming across as too nosey?
> 
> I think that would be an excellent thing, easy to do, and with pretty minimal expense.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

*Christmas Cookies!*

We also do homemade Christmas cookie trays for all our customers that have done business with us in the past year as well as the local supply houses we buy from throughout the year. My wife is an AWESOME!:thumbup: baker. We have gotten so many :clap: for that and have customers who comment every time I see them all year long. It's definitely alot of work because everything is homemade and we hand deliver them, but feel it's been a very positive thing!


I also have a number of businesses (retail stores, supply houses, etc.) that refer their customers to me for installations and repairs. Throughout the year we try to take trays of donuts, muffins, coffee, juices, etc. to the owners and staff with a Thank You attached. They also get the cookie trays at Christmas. 


No doubt about it, these two things pay for themselves many times over.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I had some thank you cards printed out, but haven't had time to send them out. :bangin:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I only thank the ones that thank me for the work that was preformed.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> We send out thank you's for every job too. I also pay a referral "bonus" when contracts are completed and paid for. I make mine dependent on the scope of the job but all get at least a twenty with a specific thank you, even for the smallest jobs. If I know of a place they like to eat, I sometimes get a gift certificate. Makes a nice date???, etc. for them. Have gotten lots of ++ feedback and thanks for that. (I just build the referral amount into the referred's contract.)
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike,

I agree. All our cards are handwritten. I want that personal image with people too.

I do understand your statement about people referring because they want to rather than feeling it's a bribe. That thought has crossed my mind too...


----------



## 100milebuilder (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the card done up in the driveway is a great idea, good one! people appreciate that sort of thing, especially after forking over their hard-earned money... 

Another good idea is to coordinate with some of your subs or contractors you work with, make up a postcard sized "big business card" that has everyone's info on it. They can keep it on the fridge or pass it on to a friend. You can get fancy and include a bonus or coupon on it as a reward.

This works good if you know the other contractors well enough that you'd recommend them anyway, and if you are all doing it you'll start to see your calls increase!


----------

